# The Giant Raceway 62.5 HO



## whatsyurprob (May 10, 2011)

I'm 49 and am trying to recapture my youth. I got me this monster and was wondering if anyone else has had the pleasure? I tried putting a loop in it, but the Grand Prix style cars it came with bottom out. Bummer, but still, I want to have some fun with the track. A few questions and a statement to conclude:

1, I have a one piece yellow painted four-way track labeled, 90⠁intersection #2523 (Aurora AFX 1971). Also a few 9" squiggly's, same year and make, part # 2501. Last but not least, a 9" squeeze, same year make model, part # 2539. I understand I can get conversion pieces. If so, can someone point me in the general direction. 

2, I hear I can get a few terminals to run this track. Put another tri-pac on at the 18 mark. Better racing.


I plan on getting elaborate and know I am just beginning, suggestions and all critiques are appreciated.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

check out 
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
on left side look at TRACK and under that click on layouts.
for a quick power upgrade there is a 15" TOMY 8998? that has 4 connections, Seperate
power for each lane. Requires that each lane has there own power supply


----------



## whatsyurprob (May 10, 2011)

Found it, and TY. The two terminals and another tri power supply is already on the way. Now I have a problem.  I have a single terminal that I'm thinking I'll be able to find the halfway point to the closest flat 9" and use that terminal as another switch with yet another tri pac. The logic being, the third power supply will split the amperage to both lanes thereby doing exactly what it was supposed to do in the first place. Both sides should then have 1.50 power between them. I hope someone follows me on this.

Anyway, is this "Giant Racing" an HO 1/60 scale? I understand that is all I can use with this track, (I've done my homework). Will Lifelike HO work with my Tomy?


Thanks much.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can use any brand but Matchbox on that track. 
Because of the variety of pieces, Tomy is preferred over other brands for track building.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

whatsyurprob said:


> I'm 49 and am trying to recapture my youth. I got me this monster and was wondering if anyone else has had the pleasure? I tried putting a loop in it, but the Grand Prix style cars it came with bottom out. Bummer, but still, I want to have some fun with the track. A few questions and a statement to conclude:
> 
> 1, I have a one piece yellow painted four-way track labeled, 90⠁intersection #2523 (Aurora AFX 1971). Also a few 9" squiggly's, same year and make, part # 2501. Last but not least, a 9" squeeze, same year make model, part # 2539. I understand I can get conversion pieces. If so, can someone point me in the general direction.
> 
> ...


 

Why not stay with the track type you already have....it's super smooth compared to modern track and is pretty easy to get. They even make anywhere terminals you can get cheap so you can place them anywhere you like. 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

